# annular adapter



## rambin (Nov 17, 2014)

someplace on here ive read of an adapter to use annular cutters on a drill press? hoping someone can give me some info on this tool?  and tell me what bits it uses? I know hougen and jancy bits are different? not sure if  Makita is? or if its the same as one of the listed above..   not sure if my press has a morse taper above the chuck or not its just an older delta, but it does have the double reduction pully system and turns down to 250 or so rpm.  do these adapters use a centering pin like the mag drills? any problems with discharging the nugget after the hole is drilled? I know the mag drills have a device to push it out when u wind the bit back up into the drill?  hoping some of u guys can give me some knowledge on this tool?


----------



## Shopsweeper (Nov 17, 2014)

A lot of people on here know more about this than I do -  but for me, I needed an MT2 to 3/4 Weldon adapter.

My drill press is MT2, of course, and all of my annular cutters fit in a 3/4 Weldon arbor.  If you don't want to swap out your chuck, you could look for a 5/8 straight shank to 3/4 Weldon arbor - but I think that you might not have enough engagement for the torque an annular cutter needs with that setup.

But for me - swapping out my chuck is fast once I got the process down (and once I chained an MT2 drift to my drill column to keep it from walking off).

My adapter came from a lot of ebay tooling.  But if you search for ' 3/4 Weldon MT2 ' or variants thereof, you will find plenty of options.


----------



## rambin (Nov 18, 2014)

is mt2 not the taper with the flat tip at the top? I've never poped the chuck on this press to see what is above it? I know another small press I have the taper above it is what looks like perfectly round and even.


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 18, 2014)

rambin said:


> is mt2 not the taper with the flat tip at the top? I've never poped the chuck on this press to see what is above it? I know another small press I have the taper above it is what looks like perfectly round and even.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morse_taper#Morse


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Nov 18, 2014)

Think hole saw but more expensive and requires more power and rigidity to work effectively, also called a core drill.

I have never seen them used in a production environment aside from small diameter hollow mills in screw and rotary transfer machines. A fair amount of rotary transfer tooling is inserted now.

I suspect that they are used in machining operations that I am not familiar with, they may work for your application however.

Good luck


----------



## rambin (Nov 19, 2014)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Think hole saw but more expensive and requires more power and rigidity to work effectively, also called a core drill.
> 
> I have never seen them used in a production environment aside from small diameter hollow mills in screw and rotary transfer machines. A fair amount of rotary transfer tooling is inserted now.
> 
> ...



oh I know what an annular bit is and what it can do! I just want to know more about using it in a drill press..I've always used them in the mag drill at work but that's not in the home budget!!


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 19, 2014)

rambin said:


> is mt2 not the taper with the flat tip at the top? I've never poped the chuck on this press to see what is above it? I know another small press I have the taper above it is what looks like perfectly round and even.






  Lower the quill down on your drill press and look for a slot in the side of it about 2" long thereabouts. If it is MT2 it will have a slot to releise it. You use a flat wedge to drive it out. Yes most mt tapers have a tang to keep them from spinning it the spindle. But not all do.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Nov 20, 2014)

rambin said:


> is mt2 not the taper with the flat tip at the top? I've never poped the chuck on this press to see what is above it? I know another small press I have the taper above it is what looks like perfectly round and even.



Rambin

What model number is your Delta Drill Press?  That may give us an idea of what taper it has. 
I use annular cutters on my mill all the time, they work really well.  I got the arbor adapters from KBC Tools for the Weldon Shanks (3/4")  and use the cutters from Milwaukee.

Walter


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Nov 21, 2014)

rambin said:


> oh I know what an annular bit is and what it can do! I just want to know more about using it in a drill press..I've always used them in the mag drill at work but that's not in the home budget!!



If by Mag drill you mean a Magnetic Base Portable drill then a suitable  freestanding drillpress will be more then needed.


----------



## rambin (Nov 24, 2014)

Starlight Tools said:


> Rambin
> 
> What model number is your Delta Drill Press?  That may give us an idea of what taper it has.
> I use annular cutters on my mill all the time, they work really well.  I got the arbor adapters from KBC Tools for the Weldon Shanks (3/4")  and use the cutters from Milwaukee.
> ...




cant find a model # all I found is the serial # and that wont tell us much,  there no slow for a mt2 on it tho, so whatever taper is on the top of the chuck....so doubtfulltheres anything I can do with it???


----------



## Duker (Nov 24, 2014)

I used this adapter to hold a 5/8" annular bit for drilling holes for Stronghand tools in my 5/8" thick welding table top using my Mag Drill with a Jacob's Chuck. 

http://www.hougen.com/cutters/magdrill/12000_accessories.html

Scroll down the page to see the adapter.

Maybe this would work for you depending upon bit size.


----------



## rambin (Nov 25, 2014)

Duker said:


> I used this adapter to hold a 5/8" annular bit for drilling holes for Stronghand tools in my 5/8" thick welding table top using my Mag Drill with a Jacob's Chuck.
> 
> http://www.hougen.com/cutters/magdrill/12000_accessories.html
> 
> ...





that's what I'm looking for... I still need to find what my arbor is so I know which one to get...they sure aint cheap    so how big of a bit can I run in one of these on a drill press b4 theres power or slipping issues?


----------



## Duker (Nov 25, 2014)

rambin said:


> that's what I'm looking for... I still need to find what my arbor is so I know which one to get...they sure aint cheap    so how big of a bit can I run in one of these on a drill press b4 theres power or slipping issues?



I and not sure how big a bit you can use but I have used the adapter in my Powermatic drill press to drill 3/8" holes in 1/2" plate with no issues. I am hoping to find a set on sale one day as I have become a big fan of their ease of use and durability.


----------



## mzayd3 (Nov 25, 2014)

out of curiosity, how is an annual (weldon shank) adapter any different (other than price) from a 3/4" end mill holder?


----------



## rambin (Nov 25, 2014)

Duker said:


> I and not sure how big a bit you can use but I have used the adapter in my Powermatic drill press to drill 3/8" holes in 1/2" plate with no issues. I am hoping to find a set on sale one day as I have become a big fan of their ease of use and durability.




duker where did you end up getting yours? I notice on that link there was some with oilers on them, I know these bits do like there lube. so you just pop out your chuck and pop in this adapter and away you go?  I know my press goes down to around 250 rpm so I should be fine for speed...


----------



## Duker (Nov 25, 2014)

rambin said:


> duker where did you end up getting yours? I notice on that link there was some with oilers on them, I know these bits do like there lube. so you just pop out your chuck and pop in this adapter and away you go?  I know my press goes down to around 250 rpm so I should be fine for speed...



I think I got it from Rex Supply. When it comes to lube I have just used cutting fluid and it seems work fine. I drilled about 40 holes in 5/8" plate with one bit and I didn't notice any lag from the first to the last.


----------



## davidh (Nov 26, 2014)

and to help a friend, Thomson Grinders in Ixonia Wi, sharpens the cutters. . . i send him lots of cutters to grind.


----------



## Duker (Nov 28, 2014)

davidh said:


> and to help a friend, Thomson Grinders in Ixonia Wi, sharpens the cutters. . . i send him lots of cutters to grind.



Davidh, do you have a telephone number or website? I don't need his services just yet but it will only be a matter of time.


----------



## rambin (Nov 29, 2014)

check your local machine shop they can probably sharpen them for you...I know even the local sharpening place does them here...


----------



## rambin (Dec 1, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> Lower the quill down on your drill press and look for a slot in the side of it about 2" long thereabouts. If it is MT2 it will have a slot to releise it. You use a flat wedge to drive it out. Yes most mt tapers have a tang to keep them from spinning it the spindle. But not all do.




I don't have that slot and upon further investigation its a delta mod 14070 and I don't think I can do much with it as far as adding a machine taper  maybe someone can fill me in a little more on this.... now that we k now the model


----------

